

Selling shovels to Android gold miners - edawerd
http://eddiekim.posterous.com/selling-shovels-to-android-gold-miners

======
ljf
Yup - spell check - www.androidlicener.com ;)

Try <http://www.androidlicenser.com>

------
lawfulfalafel
Sorry to nit-pick, to my knowledge point #3 isn't entirely true. Google
doesn't get a cut from the app sales (at least to my knowledge). I thought it
all went to the carriers
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_Market#Priced_applicati...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_Market#Priced_applications)
(sorry, don't know how to make that clickable).

------
kefs
typo.. on the domain to the site itself no less.

no thanks.

------
edawerd
ack...sorry guys. should be fixed now. Thanks for pointing that out!

